# New place, need a chef or anyone who can run a kitchen



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My son just aquired a bar/resteraunt and needs someone to run the kitchen. If anybody can do that or knows someone who can please contact me as soon as possible. We have the bar part handled and the band for live entertainment but need the food side handled as well. It is on the west side of Pcola, used to be the Taste of India and many other things but now it's his and his girlfriends and needs to succeed so he can move on with his life, please help, they are willing to pay good.*


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*chef*

I can help to get him started , what type of foods to prepare how much food how to cook food for a resturant. From the fried food to the gourmet menu. My familey has three resturant's in N.J ..A few years ago I had some people In Jersey who were going to give me the money to buy that place you got but the deal fell thru ,but I had a plan for it when I saw it was a indian food menu I gave it six months to close....call me at 850-293-6291 ask for jim..


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great could by my new hang out. The guy that use to work at GLYC , Chad, could help you out but I don't know where he is right now. I saw him about 6 months ago and he was floating. Other folks on here knows him so maybe they know where he's at. 

I be in to see you the 1 st might I'm home. Good luck on your venture.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just thought about it, Corrina2 son might could do it. Not for sure what he is doing now though. You would have to ask her.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

captjimV.A.S said:


> I can help to get him started , what type of foods to prepare how much food how to cook food for a resturant. From the fried food to the gourmet menu. My familey has three resturant's in N.J ..A few years ago I had some people In Jersey who were going to give me the money to buy that place you got but the deal fell thru ,but I had a plan for it when I saw it was a indian food menu I gave it six months to close....call me at 850-293-6291 ask for jim..


 
*I'm gonna pm you the contact number in a few minutes, thanks.*


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool, right next to the house! I stopped by the other day to see the menu!


----------

